

 I'll Build Your MVP for $1k - hajrice
http://mvpfor1k.com/

======
aw3c2
Random quick first-sight design feedback, how I would do it or at least what I
would give a try:

"Based on your specifications, I'll personally make you a MVP and design it
within a couple of days for only $999." looks blotchy in my Opera 11. Get rid
of the shadow. Minor.

"Order now" button looks absolutely awful. The text beneath is unreadable on
my screen, almost invisible. Major.

Text | Image and in the next line Text | Text. There is a shift to the left
and it looks weird. Screenshot has a light blur line around the border.

"— HURRY UP, I'M ACCEPTING ORDERS UNTIL JANUARY 10TH. —" -> "- Quick, I am
accepting <other color and link to order>orders until January 10th</> -" I
would also move that line to the bottom. The user reads the page and then he
might be interested. Also use a different link color, maybe green like the
order button.

"Get a minimal viable product out there for only $999" -> "A Minimal Viable
Product\nOnly $999"

Spaces before parenthesis in the "How does it work?" list.

Bottom lists need a different background. Something grey would work. Subtle
texture.

~~~
hajrice
Thanks for the comment. I agree, the design is horrible, heh, I even put that
in the footer indicating that the site was a result of an idea and a couple of
hours in photoshop + xhtml/css.

That being said, I'm going to shift the design, as I totally agree with your
comments as soon as I'm done with monitoring over HackerNews for
questions/concerns/etc... :)

~~~
aw3c2
If it was horrible I would not have bothered. It looks very good already, just
lacking the polish.

------
swombat
Great marketing, although I'd argue that's not an MVP. MVP is a Minimum
_Viable_ Product. This is some kind of minimum proof of concept prototype.
Whether it's viable or not is really up to how good a guess your client made
as to the user's needs.

Also, the MVP for getting useful in one industry can be very different than in
another industry. $999 is too much for some industries and way, way too little
for others.

That said, cool idea, I hope it works out for you!

------
tomh-
I'm curious, on what do you base your price? It seems impossible to me to
realistically provide a fixed price on unknown specifications or are there any
conditions (ex. max 40 hours of work)?

~~~
hajrice
Great question. There aren't any defined conditions, as this what I've put up
is a MVP itself heh. As long as it's reasonable and can be built in rails3 is
the initial condition;

Of course, after I get a certain number of applications I'll have to review
them and contact each individually and a lot of people are obviously going to
look at what they need and whether I can deliver that in a reasonable time
frame.

Short answer: (and I hate to say this) It's relative, tho I won't spend more
than 33 hours on a project.

------
alain94040
I know the founder of this site, so I trust him pretty highly, and in my past
experience with FairSoftware, where people would meet for ideas but struggle
to find someone to implement even an MVP, I think this site is a great
concept!

The price sounds right to separate the fakes from the serious customers.

~~~
hajrice
Thanks Alain, it was a pleasure working with you in the past.

------
simonsarris
I click Order One and get:

    
    
        Something is not right.
    
        Profile not found.
    
    

Not to be mean but that doesn't reflect well

~~~
hajrice
Very sorry! I just fixed it!

~~~
simonsarris
I want to publicly say thanks for the quick email you sent me to let me know
that you replied and that the form was back up. I appreciate the
responsiveness.

~~~
hajrice
Thank you very much Simon; I'm pretty glad to see that you appreciate my
response time! :)

------
wushupork
The problem is see with this is the people who are not familiar w/ the concept
of an MVP. There are people who's idea of MVP is vastly different than your
own. They basically will push for more and more and cannot imagine releasing a
product w/o X feature and you will get scope creep. For some projects I think
just sitting down and getting to the MVP feature doc will cost $1K.

I've built projects for people where they 'ABSOLUTELY MUST HAVE' this feature
and I try to tell them. They never listen, I do it, we launch and nobody
cares. A huge part of this business I think will be education on the whole
lean startup etc etc.

------
rukna
Do you also sign any NDA or anything that would protect your client's "IP"?

What if a client had a great idea, shares it with you, you say "NO" and then
[conveniently] after a short while, the same idea is seen implemented
elsewhere? I'm sure you are not into such things seeing what some people have
to say about you, but I'm just curious how you go about protecting your
clients' "ideas".

------
statictype
You say

 _I code you an MVP specifically based on the specs(without any iterations)_

and then

 _Once I'm done and you're happy you pay me the rest($700)_

Are there actually customers out their who are happy with the product after a
single iteration (no matter how good the specs are)?

Seems to me the choices are either: Built to spec, pay me when done

or

Pay me when you're happy. Multiple iterations may be required.

~~~
hajrice
I don't want to rad on your idea, as I see what you're saying but MVP's should
be, by their nature, a minimalistic approach to your product which you plan on
extending down the road as you gather feedback and validate your ideas through
your customers. That being said, when you have a vision of your MVP in your
head, as it's minimal you can clearly go in depth with who you want certain
parts of the app to work; For instance, if you strip down a lot of
features(like you would with an MVP) you're left with a few core features with
which you can specifically jot down how you want them to work to the point
where you can say(for instance, for upvoting articles) I want it to send an
AJAX request, etc. I hope that clarify's the point I'm trying to make.

------
scajic
I had the opportunity to work with the founder (he gave me some ideas about
the startup im running) and would recommend him as a very enthusiastic and
talented young man. Thumbs up!

Design needs a final touch - the picture is too shadowy + cant read the
letters under the order button.

ps. keep us informed about your progress

------
jgalvez
Trust me, US$10k would be a lot more realistic and would probably get you more
clients too.

~~~
hajrice
haha, I love HN; One person saying how US$1k is toooo much and one going 10k
is more realistic. I have already-built platforms which I build all my apps so
it's relatively quick. Shifting my pricing to 10k would be kind of
complicated, I'd have to buy a domain and tie in the hosting, resubmit to
HN(afterwhich you guys would go..AH, this guy again!) so I'll just stick with
1k and see how it goes.

But of course, I wouldn't mind charging 10k, believe me ;)

------
paolomaffei
uh pretty cool, gonna contact you for a thing

------
madaxe
A nice idea, but you're going to find yourself in support hell faster than you
can say "but I said no iterations". As soon as you develop anything for anyone
you become their perpetual unpaid technology bitch, phoned at 4:30 AM to be
asked how to reprogram the VCR or why minesweeper won't start up.

But seriously - whatever you do, make very, very, very sure that you have, in
writing, a contract which explicitly states that once you deliver, you're
done, or you'll end up in hell.

~~~
hajrice
heh, thanks for the feedback, never really thought of this. I'll keep it in
mind as I progress.

